# First completed project - Tap Guide



## Lone Watie (Feb 7, 2012)

It's not much, but I finished a tap guide. Instructions for it from mini-lathe.com

I made it from T-6 stock v. the steel just to get used to the operations. I also threaded the end plug (I cheated with tap & die). I needed to get this one done so can get cracking on some other projects I'll need this for. Time permitting, I'll turn one out with steel soon. Here's a couple pics:


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Lone,
I went to mini lathe.com and could not find the plans for the tap holder.  Could you post the link to it's location.  Yours look really nice and I thought I would make one for my machine.
Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Lone

Cheatin with a tap & die eh, 
It don,t matter how you got it threaded, you now have a great looking tool that you will be using for yrs to come. Good Job!

Paul


----------



## Lone Watie (Feb 8, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Hey Lone
> 
> Cheatin with a tap & die eh,
> It don,t matter how you got it threaded, you now have a great looking tool that you will be using for yrs to come. Good Job!
> ...


 Threading on my lathe will be next on my learning list. I need a good internal thread cutter, which I'll grind down. I'm in the middle of finishing up a rebuild of my motorcycle right now, so have to keep the lathe down to bear minimums for a couple more weeks until I get my ride ridable again. I need to make a hand wheel for threading, though, from www.gadgetbuilder.com using a wheel from an old nordic track. I saw the need for that last night when I was tapping my hole for the cap in the tap guide, as I was hand turning the lathe chuck while holding the tap and applying pressure. Now I need something to hold dies (of course I'll need better dies - my craftsman set probably won't take too much when I start using it on harder stuff, as I'm sure it's only made for rethreading and cleaning threads).


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is a link to the instructions!

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_lathe/Projects/Tap_guide_pc/tap_guide_info.htm

Andrew


----------

